# MSFTools 3.2 error



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

I trie4d using MFSTools 3.2 to copy working tivo Bolt toshiba 2tb drive to original tivo 500gb drive as a backup.i Used "msfcopy -s /dev/sdx /dev/sdy, with sdx=2tb drive and sdy=500gb drive. I got the error below. Would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Making a new thread to ask for help may not get seen by those who may be able to help you.You should post in the original thread to be seen there.


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> Making a new thread to ask for help may not get seen by those who may be able to help you.You should post in the original thread to be seen there.


This is a new post, first I tried to use DVRBars to make a backup and when that failed I tried MSFTools to clone the drive and it failed.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I can't help you there, but if you were to post in the MFSTools or DVRBars thread, they will be seen by the developers of those programs.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Norman Ziegelmeyer said:


> I trie4d using MFSTools 3.2 to copy working tivo Bolt toshiba 2tb drive to original tivo 500gb drive as a backup.i Used "msfcopy -s /dev/sdx /dev/sdy, with sdx=2tb drive and sdy=500gb drive. I got the error below. Would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 45650


There is a small program on the MFSTools image that will attempt to fix that issue. Read the whole post where you downloaded the MFSTools image for the information you need.


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

jmbach said:


> There is a small program on the MFSTools image that will attempt to fix that issue. Read the whole post where you downloaded the MFSTools image for the information you need.


Thanks, I tried to use the -bootsectorfix argument but can't figure out the syntax. Drive is "SDI" could you show proper command. Thanks


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Norman Ziegelmeyer said:


> Thanks, I tried to use the -bootsectorfix argument but can't figure out the syntax. Drive is "SDI" could you show proper command. Thanks


In linux the syntax is case sensitive.

bootsectorfix /dev/sdi


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

jmbach said:


> In linux the syntax is case sensitive.
> 
> bootsectorfix /dev/sdi


That worked but in the next step I got this message


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

Is the cable card info the only thing that KMTTG can't backup and restore?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Norman Ziegelmeyer said:


> That worked but in the next step I got this message
> 
> View attachment 45684


Does the drive boot in the TiVo okay?


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

jmbach said:


> Does the drive boot in the TiVo okay?


It did when it was removed years ago, it is the original before I upgraded to 4tb Seagate. Does the error indicate a defective drive?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Norman Ziegelmeyer said:


> It did when it was removed years ago, it is the original before I upgraded to 4tb Seagate. Does the error indicate a defective drive?


It is possible that it is bad. I would boot the drive in the TiVo and see if it boots currently. If it boots, retry the command. If you still get an error, the run KS 58 on boot up to see if it repairs the issue.


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

jmbach said:


> It is possible that it is bad. I would boot the drive in the TiVo and see if it boots currently. If it boots, retry the command. If you still get an error, the run KS 58 on boot up to see if it repairs the issue.


What is KS 58, How do I do it, is it a command from mfscopy prompt?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

When your TiVo is booting, you will see the yellow light flash. When it does press the pause button followed by the numbers 5 and 8. If the code was accepted, it will flash alternating yellow and green. In a few minutes it will reboot and say something like an update is installing followed by a green screen. Green screen can last a few seconds ot 3 hours. Following the green screen, it should reboot and boot up normal. If you get a green screen boot loop, then something is going on that cannot be fixed.


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

I removed a currently working 500gb drive from my other tivo and tried to copy to 320gb drive with"mfscopy -s /dev/sdx /dev/sdy"
as before. I get the same message as below. Thanks









'


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Norman Ziegelmeyer said:


> I removed a currently working 500gb drive from my other tivo and tried to copy to 320gb drive with"mfscopy -s /dev/sdx /dev/sdy"
> as before. I get the same message as below. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 45708
> ...


Run mfsinfo on the drive and post the results


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

jmbach said:


> Run mfsinfo on the drive and post the results


Here is info requested let me know if it isn't readable.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Norman Ziegelmeyer said:


> Here is info requested let me know if it isn't readable.
> 
> View attachment 45709


So if your drive geometry has not changed, the problem is that you have the drives in your copy command backwards. /dev/sde is your source drive. In you mfscopy command, you have it as your target drive.


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

jmbach said:


> So if your drive geometry has not changed, the problem is that you have the drives in your copy command backwards. /dev/sde is your source drive. In you mfscopy command, you have it as your target drive.


I retried the procedure with the correct syntax and got the same results. Thanks for the effort but this is getting over my head so I think I'll look at KMttg and forget about the cable card issue. It looks like I can restore everything but the CC data and since I'm not interested in recordings all I would need to do is re pair the card to get back to where I was.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Norman Ziegelmeyer said:


> I retried the procedure with the correct syntax and got the same results. Thanks for the effort but this is getting over my head so I think I'll look at KMttg and forget about the cable card issue. It looks like I can restore everything but the CC data and since I'm not interested in recordings all I would need to do is re pair the card to get back to where I was.


Certainly would like to get this working for you. Maybe the geometry of the drives have changed.
You can use the command lsblk -o name,size to determine the name and size of the drives in question. So you could identify you 500 GB and 320 GB drives. Before issuing the mfscopy command, verify the tivo drive by using mfsinfo. Then use the mfscopy command mfscopy -s _source target _If you could post pictures of the steps that would help.


----------



## Norman Ziegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2017)

jmbach said:


> Certainly would like to get this working for you. Maybe the geometry of the drives have changed.
> You can use the command lsblk -o name,size to determine the name and size of the drives in question. So you could identify you 500 GB and 320 GB drives. Before issuing the mfscopy command, verify the tivo drive by using mfsinfo. Then use the mfscopy command mfscopy -s _source target _If you could post pictures of the steps that would help.


Ok thanks. I used mfsinfo on sdg, results are shown on mfs1 picture. Source is sdg and destination is sdh. I then ran "mfscopy -s /dev/sdg /dev/sdh". The result is shown on mfs2 picture below mfsinfo results.


----------

